# Непонятные синяки вдоль позвонка



## Юлия Коршунова (21 Мар 2015)

]

В октябре месяце появились неведомые сине-зеленые пятна...что это такое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2015)

Это вы в спортзале перестарались.


----------

